# Have You Read The Book Series "Runaways" by Marvel?



## Barubu (Dec 28, 2009)

Please post what issue # you're on and who your favorite character is.


Mine ist:

just finished #9,Klara.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: [B]Have You Read The Book Series "Runaways" by Marvel? [/B]*

what is this series


----------



## departuresong (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: [B]Have You Read The Book Series "Runaways" by Marvel? [/B]*

Here's some information.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: [B]Have You Read The Book Series "Runaways" by Marvel? [/B]*

If it is what I think it is, all I know is that a) Joss Whedon's written bits of it, which endears it to me massively, b) my housemate adores it, and c) Molly has fantastic hats.

It's the one where one of the main characters is a dinosaur with a nosering, right?


----------



## Barubu (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: [B]Have You Read The Book Series "Runaways" by Marvel? [/B]*

Sorry, I just meant that it was like a comic book-type-thing. And yes, the dinosaur is Old Lace, and the girl is Gert(A.K.A. Arsenic).


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 28, 2009)

yeah i will google if i want extraneous trivia or am really interested but it is helpful to put something in the OP


----------



## departuresong (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah, sure.


----------



## Barubu (Dec 29, 2009)

hey,hey, Am I gonna have to turn the hose on you two? Anyway; It's a book series about a group of superpowered-teenagers. They run away from home after witnessing their parents perform a murderous ritual to a young girl. I'll say no more in hopes of preventing spoilers.


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 29, 2009)

Holy shit, a _superhero series with more female than male leads?_ I am convinced.


----------



## wayland (Jan 30, 2010)

opaltiger said:


> Holy shit, a _superhero series with more female than male leads?_ I am convinced.


I'm not sure that this is a fair assessment. There are tons of female-led comics. Teen Titans has had mostly female leads in the past, there are tons of spin-off series with female leads (Birds of Prey, Batgirl, etc), and sidekicks of male heroes are sometimes female (there has been a female Robin and a female Speedy). Admittedly, the "classic", long-running series are predominantly male, but that, I think, is more of a reflection of when they first started.

A better complaint would be that superheroes are too idealized (and therefore sexualized) but that seems to be an inherent part of the genre.

Also: Hey opal it's sandmouse!


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 30, 2010)

opaltiger said:


> Holy shit, a _superhero series with more female than male leads?_ I am convinced.


While I realize he didn't create the series, as a rule of thumb, anything Joss Whedon has been involved in (with the exception of Toy Story and, unfortunately, Dr. Horrible) has a) excellent female characters, and b) lots of 'em.

I actually read Joss' first comic book, Fray, this evening and it was excellent. I plan on reading Runaways soon :)


----------



## Quirky Piplup (Feb 9, 2010)

I do love the Runnaways. Marvel is a great author. I have to say, #6 is my favorite.


----------



## Esque (Mar 20, 2010)

I had read the first one a while back and did not know whether there was another book. After a while I must have forgotten about it. Do you know whether there's a place I can read it online?


----------

